# Gnome 2.4rc1 mini Erfahrungsbericht

## moe

N Abend,

hab heute mal Gnome 2.4_rc1 installiert, bis auf 2 kleinere Probleme liefs glatt, manche Abhängigkeiten werden nicht richtig aufgelöst..

Wenn gnome-desktop-2.4.0 beim configure mit bonobo-activation fehlt abbricht, muss vorher libbonobo emerged werden..

Und wenn gnome-utils beim Kompilieren abbricht (habs leider nicht gespeichert, war was mit vfs..) muss gnome-vfs vorher emerged werden..

Ansonsten ging alles wie gesagt, grossartige Unterschiede konnte ich noch nicht feststellen, der Start ist evtl. ein sekündchen schneller, das gnome-panel ist bis jetzt noch nicht abgestürzt *, und es gibt ein Programm zum Bildschirmauflösung ändern. Das klappt auch, nur leider bleibt beim Wechsel zu geringeren Auflösungen der Desktop in Originalgrösse (virtueller Desktop..)

Nur so für Interessierte, wer keine Probleme mit gnome-2.2.2 hat sollte auf 2.4final warten denn sooo lohnend erscheint mir das Update (bis jetzt noch) nicht..

Gruss Maurice

* Das Panel ist bei mir sporadisch abgestürzt, wenn ein wine-Fenster offen war, wars fast reproduzierbar..

----------

## ralph

Gnome 2.4 ist doch inzwischen schon im portage-tree, halt nur als unstable, da sich einiges geändert hat und man einige Sachen nach dem Update neu kompilieren muss, wie ich schmerzlich erfahren durfte.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kann ich noch empfehlen, wenn man sowieso auf 2.4 updaten will, dann auch die patches von breakmygentoo.net zu nehmen ( und nicht vergessen, breakme in die USE-Flags). Das gibt dann so tolle Sachen wie Schlagschatten für die Menus. Unnütz, aber schön.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

[OT]

Hallo zusammen,

----bitte folgendes nicht als desktop-bashing verstehen ---

Ich habe bereits, wenn auch nur kurz in Gnome 1.4 (?) reingeschaut gehabt, aber festgestellt, daß es mir vom Look&Feel nicht ganz gefällt. Überrascht war ich damals von der Startupzeit und der Geschwindigkeit im allgemeinen. Damals war, glaube ich, KDE 2.2.1 aktuell. Vor einer Woche ca. habe ich dann just for fun Gnome 2.2 emerged. Nett, wie ich sagen muss. Nur auch hier fühle ich mich mit dem Look & Feel nicht ganz wohl. Irgendwie wirkt alles etwas "klobig".

Da ich gerne über den Tellerrand schaue (XFCE3, XFCE4beta, fluxbox, XPDE, Gnome) und KDE nicht als das allein seelig machende sehe, möchte ich mich auch gerne näher mit Gnome befassen.

Deshalb die Frage nach "schlanken" Themes für Gnome 2.x. Kann mir einer von euch Themes, Themeseiten (außer themes.org) empfehlen?

Thanks a lot,

ian!

----------

## hoschi

wie installiert ihr eigentlich bevorzugt themes, über die gnome eigenen funktionen ober packt ihr das zeug in den entsprechenden ordner...irgendwie will er nicht so recht bei mir, erst als ich meine icon-packe nach /usr/share/icons von hand packte gings:)

wo müssten dann eigentlich normale themes hin, also die für "window border"?

überhaupt, warum werden themes nach gtk2 und metacity getrennt...kapier ich auch nicht ganz!

sehr komisch, ich frag mich gerade was ich daran so kompliziert finde...themes und icons sind nicht gerade ein schwierges thema:D

----------

## dertobi123

Also, ich habe ne Zeit lang auf ner Parallelinstallation Gnome 2.3 mit ebuilds von bmg ausgetestet und habe mir gestern auf meinem "stable" Desktop-System Gnome 2.4 mit den ebuilds aus dem Portage gebaut.

Neben vielen kleinen Korrekturen und Detailverbesserungen macht sich vor allem eins bemerkbar: Das ganze Gnome geht ab wie nix, gerade mit dem neuen Nautilus lässt sich geschmeidig arbeiten wie nie.

Daumen hoch, ich freu mich auf 2.6 (nicht nur auf den Kernel  :Wink: , ma gucken was schneller fertig ist ...)

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Da ich gerne über den Tellerrand schaue (XFCE3, XFCE4beta, fluxbox, XPDE, Gnome) und KDE nicht als das allein seelig machende sehe, möchte ich mich auch gerne näher mit Gnome befassen.
> 
> Deshalb die Frage nach "schlanken" Themes für Gnome 2.x. Kann mir einer von euch Themes, Themeseiten (außer themes.org) empfehlen?

 

Auch wenn ich jetzt viel Kritik einstecken muss: Ich bin ein großer Fan von Bluecurve, vom Look & Feel und der Konsistenz einfach nur Spitze!

Ansonsten ist art.gnome.org sicherlich erste Anlaufstelle, themedepot.org hat auch ein bisschen was zu bieten.

Wo wir dann gerade schon auf dem Weg ins [OT] sind, wie lässt sich denn xpde an? 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## moe

@ralph Der Erfahrungsbericht bezieht sich auch auf die Pakete aus dem Portage-Tree.. Stimmt aber hätt ich ruhig erwähnen können..

Gruss Maurice

----------

